# Smart Actions From Razr



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

Really, I'd just like to have the WiFi features, walk into my house, data turns off, WiFi goes on









Maybe theres something else that does it and if there is, could anyone shine some light?


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

The app Y5 Battery Saver does what your looking for. It's free in the market.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll give it a shot! Thanks!


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea, the Smart Action looks awesome. I wonder if someone can rip it


----------



## klick37 (Oct 25, 2011)

The app Tasker does what you want and a whole lot more. Not sure if there its a free version.


----------



## cdkg (Jul 1, 2011)

Does exactly what you're referring to:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.vzw.wificonnect


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I love Tasker, however its not free =]

But Tasker does just that (I walk into my house, Wifi turns on, I leave me house, wifi turns off)
Automatically switch to silent at 10:30PM and auto responds to text messages
While im driving (phone moving over 10MPH) and I get a text, it auto responds stating im driving @ xx MPH

and I have it doing a bunch more ... I love tasker =] Well worth it


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

In the description there's a link for a 7-day trial version.



klick37 said:


> Does exactly what you're referring to:
> 
> https://market.andro...vzw.wificonnect


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm working on a RAZR port...so it'll be in there......shhhhh don't tell anyone.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Any update on this?


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

Tasker, Llama and AutomateIT can all do this and more.

Out of all of these, Tasker is by far my favorite. The learning curve is a bit steep, but there are lots if people to help out with it.

AutomateIT is pretty simple to use for simple tasks like the wifi on/off.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Juice defender does it. I'm pretty sure even the free version will disconnect data, turn on/off wifi when you go home and automatically goto airplane and/or silent mode whenever you choose


----------

